#ubuntu-us-la 2011-07-25
<Robdgreat> wb
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-07-27
<Robdgreat> cripes.
<r2d2rogers> oy?
<r2d2rogers> Robdgreat: got ISP issues
<Robdgreat> not again!
 * Robdgreat rescues the shovel
<r2d2rogers> lol
